# FREEZER NOT WORKING Help, frozen line at back of freezer next to compressor



## Sofiadiys (Dec 23, 2015)

Photos, thin white cable in question, had a coating of ice


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm going to take a guess and say your interior fan is not running. That is what is also making the line freeze up


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

I agree with bayou, check to see if something didn't get lodged in the fan during the move.

sometimes during a move the oil can get displaced. Or as you have suggested, something happened during the move. Have to investigate a little more.

I would unplug it, leave it sit for 24 hours and try again. But sounds like you already did this.


----------



## Sofiadiys (Dec 23, 2015)

It sat for about 24 hrs before i plugged it in after we brought it in. I didnt poke around in there much, and ive never even looked at the inside parts of an appliance.. is the fan back there as well? Or inside the freezer? Sking because as an upright freezer, all the shelving is connected to the tubing so i cant remove and or open anything inside.


----------



## Tizzer (Jul 24, 2010)

When you open the door you should be able to hear if a fan is running. Will need a pic or model # of the freezer to tell where the fan motor is.
Anyone play with the temp. control knob during the move?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

How old is it?

When I've had things freeze up they're been low on freon. Strange it happened when moved.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

evap fan not running, not defrosting or refrigeration issue.

shut it off, let it defrost.

usually there's a back panel on freezer you can remove to access the fan.

do that, turn it on, make sure fan is working.

Put the panel back, run fridge for an hour.

Remove the panel and check the evap coil.

With a refrigeration problem you'll see frost building up starting on one side of the coil. 

After a few hours, the entire coil may frost up and the pipe going to compressor will have frost too.



with A fan motor issue or defrost problem, the coil will be evenly frosted after a short time.


----------

